# nute expiriment



## blondlebanese (May 13, 2015)

i'm useing flora bloom and flouralicious to grow a tomatoe plant.  WOW.  so far it's 2x as big as any other plant.  and has 5 tomatoes, the biggest is the size of a golf ball.  the other tomatoe plants grow in miracle grow potting soil. and have only 2 marble size tomatoes.


----------



## Rosebud (May 13, 2015)

Cool experiment, keep us posted.


----------



## Grower13 (May 13, 2015)

ostpicsworthless:

:48:


----------



## blondlebanese (May 13, 2015)

i have experienced the ends of some branches shriveling up. what causes this to happen?   when the the plant gets nute burn it's leaves react just like pot leaves,  the edges dry.  is the shriveling due to hot nutes?  anyway the problem is not that bad.  only three limbs have shriveled and they were small.  the plant is growing outdoors in a 5gl bucket.  the medium is used coco coir and perilite, that has been washed.  i feed full strength(one gallons worth) once every four days.  i've learned to use flouralisious spareingly its powerfull stuff, never more than a 1/4 teasp per gallon of water..


----------



## Grower13 (May 13, 2015)

I've just recently started using coco coir as a medium......... the main thing I was told to watch for with coco is Magnesium deficiency......... so you might want to and in some Epsom salt in when you feed......... I was told to use one gram per gallon which equals one teaspoon for every 5 gallons by my math.


----------



## blondlebanese (May 14, 2015)

Grower13 said:


> I've just recently started using coco coir as a medium......... the main thing I was told to watch for with coco is Magnesium deficiency......... so you might want to and in some Epsom salt in when you feed......... I was told to use one gram per gallon which equals one teaspoon for every 5 gallons by my math.



ok  thanks for the heads up


----------



## blondlebanese (May 28, 2015)

update --- the synthetic nute fed plant still way ahead of the organic plant.  synthetic nute plant has 12 tomatoes compared to 4 and 2 on the organic plants.  the plant itself is almost 2x as big.  same strain (early girls).  same size at start.  planted 2 ft apart.  nun ripe yet.  the taste is the test.


----------



## burnin1 (May 29, 2015)

Most commercial farms use synthetics to grow bigger and faster, and they are cheaper. 

I have been told this about gardening a few times. "Do you want more or better?" 

Thanks for sharing this experiment! Pretty cool! :goodposting:


----------



## blondlebanese (Aug 22, 2016)

its been awhile since the expiriment.  the nute fed plant reached six feet. produced more tomatoes but, they were in general a bit smaller.  the taste was just as any other garden tomatoe that was grown under the sun.  my father in law grows tomatoes in a green house they aren't as acidic and taste more like grocery store tomatoes.   makes me belive that the direct sun light has most to do with taste.  its very hot and dry here so i watered twice a day that is when i remembered.  always at least once a day.  added nutes every other day.  eventually the other plants caught up.  the ants didn't seem to mind the difference.  the most note worthy thing was that i never found a tomatoe worm on the nute fed plant.


----------



## Ron (Sep 3, 2017)

i've tried growing tomatoes before. Unfortunately, bugs just eaten up all the leaves then the plant die. From what i've searched the bug is hawk moth something like that. I didn't  used any insecticide maybe thats why  RIP tomato plant.


----------

